# Poll: Slingshot of the Month - Feb!



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

​
*Vote for your favorite!*

Rayshot - Pine Curved1825.71%Bunnybuster - Resin Cloth Laminate1318.57%jephroux - the "Beast"57.14%Flatband - Arizona Desert Ironwood3042.86%Flatband - Spalted Sweet Gum45.71%


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Vote for your favorite! Voting will end on 04/01/10.

Rayshot - Pine Curve:








Bunnybuster - Resin Cloth Laminate:








Jephroux - the "Beast":








Flatband - Arizona Desert Ironwood:








Flatband - Spalted Sweet Gum:


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

I voted for the Arizona Ironwood. But I have to say its a tough choice. Not a bad one in the lot and anyone of them could win.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Lets keep those votes coming!


----------



## pawzzz (Jan 15, 2010)

My vote goes to the Rayshot, Pine Curve - simply elegant


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

They're all good, but I'm most impressed by the Bunnybuster.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I have voted for Flatband - Arizona Desert Ironwood not just for the look and style of it but the work that has gone into it, jeff


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

They are all great but have to go with iron wood.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Everyone, make sure you are actually voting on the poll, not just staying which one you like!


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

I just voted for the spalted sweet gum by Flatband. I love the desert camo look to it.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I voted for Rayshot's Pine Curved, simply for the design. He put alot of thought process into making that a unique flip.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

I voted for the _Bunnybuster - Resin Cloth Laminate_ because...

...well, because I'm the proud owner of that nominee!









_But, yeah -- the other candidates are __*all*_ _spectacular__ as well!!!_


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

I final vote went to Rayshot's pine curve. They are all great! I suppose we can't vote for more than one?







I love Flatband's ironwood too!


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

hm?! Only 26 votes cast so far with just a few more hours to go?! I mean, *53* votes were tallied at closing time in the *January* voting -- and there were fewer members then?!

Click 'em, people!!









Maybe this is an April Fool's Day shenanigan and everybody's gonna vote at midnight?! _...Or am I just waiting for The Great Pumpkin to appear? _


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Vote people!!! I will be closing this in just a few hours!


----------



## Piripi (Mar 26, 2010)

I voted!! Woo-Hoo! Just love that Bunnybuster Resin-cloth laminate!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Between bunnybuster's laminate and flatband's ironwoo, it was tough... but I had to give it to the uniqueness and beauty of the ironwood.
-- Not that the BunnyBuster wasn't uniquely beautiful... my brain hurts


----------



## Hugues (Mar 27, 2010)

Pity it's just a "no second chance winner" contest!
I'd given my vote to all of them:

Rayshot's pine curve looks so pure and elegant,
The bunny buster seems so sweet (gosh, I like this "Micarta" sort of stuff, just for the touch of it),
The Iron wood features such a gorgeous figured material,
and the spalted Sweet Gum also has a charm of its own...
I picked the Beast for its "modern era" looks (said "era" cos' it actually seems coming out of a 50's Sci-fi series!) seems sturdy enough to be used as a truncheon, just in case...


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I voted for Flatbands - Arizona Desert Ironwood.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

THE BEAST!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

And....the....winner...is... Flatband, with his Ironwood Ergo! Congrats!!


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Just beautiful!! *Congratulations, Gary!!*


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

AaronC said:


> And....the....winner...is... Flatband, with his Ironwood Ergo! Congrats!!


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Jaybird said:


> And....the....winner...is... Flatband, with his Ironwood Ergo! Congrats!!


[/quote]
I


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks guys! A real honor with so many quality craftsmen on here. COOL!!!!







Flatband


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats, Flatband. A well deserved price!

Jörg


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Way to go Flatband! Great save on a premium fork!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Gary
Congrats








A super beauty she is!
Tom


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice work, you deserve it.
Martin.


----------

